# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Argumentet E Ilustruar Të Një Poezie Postmoderne

## Askusho

_Shënim: duke sjellë të përkthyer në shqip këtë ese të autorit spanjoll Pedro Roso për tendencat e poezisë së sotme postmoderniste, kam nënvizuar disa nga aspektet e këtij shkrimi-ese. Jam i mendimit se shkrime të tilla duhen sjellë herë pas here, për të parë e ndoshta analizuar në ndërgjegjen krijuese të secilit opinione të ndryshme letraro-estetike që shqetësojnë botën e letrave._
*Hiqmet Meçaj*


*PEDRO  ROSO* 

*ARGUMENTET E ILUSTRUAR TË NJË POEZIE POSTMODERNE
*_...poezia 
nuk lind nga të sforcuarit për të folur me vete,
është dëshira për të folur me një karrike bosh.                  _  
_Luis Garcìa Montero                                                                                                                         
_ 

* I * 
Pjesa më e madhe e kritikëve, që janë marrë kohët e fundit me poezinë spanjolle të njëzetvjeçarit të fundit, duket se kanë arritur në këtë diagnostikim: pas një periudhe të shkurtër, të shënuar nga diferenca stilesh dhe tendencash, në dekadën e viteve 80-të ndodh një ndryshim, i interesuar në mënyrë deçizive si për prodhim, ashtu edhe për gjetje  poetike. Ky ndryshim, që nuk do të prezantohet si  prishje, do të kryhet nga ata poetë që kërkojnë të drejtat e kthimit në një traditë, që në të njëjtin moment manifestojnë kategorikisht jo-në e tyre ndaj shpirtit dhe trashëgimisë avanguardiste. Bëhet fjalë për të hedhur shikimin mbrapa, për të rivizituar të kaluarën, për të reabilituar memorien si formë e ndërtimit të identitetit dhe legalizim të qëllimit të saj. Nga këto 
hipoteza, shpeshherë shumë të përgjithshme, do formalizohet një kërkesë, që do të konvertohet në tendencë dominuese të 15 vjetëve të fundit. Nën etiketën poezi eksperience, poezi figurative, apo realizëm i ri, (këtu ka kontradikta) do të mblidhet një listë heterogjene poetësh që, sipas këtij diagnostikimi, prezantojnë, veç singolarizmit të krijimtarisë së çdokujt, një seri aspektesh të ngjashëm: thjeshtësi, kolokuitet, preferencë për metrikën tradicionale, narativitet, intertekstualitet, kërkim dhe identifikim me lexuesin
Duke u kaluar pra, ato momentet e para të konfuzionit dhe mosguximit, gjërat do të ktheheshin në normalitet: hetimi taksonometrik i kritikës kishte arritur të qartësonte panoramën edhe kësaj here. Mungonin vetëm të shpjeguarit e  arsyeve të këtij ndryshimi. Prandaj u tregua kujdes, si zakonisht, në një shpjegim tepër të brendshëm, që kishte të bënte me këtë ndërtim poetik. Lodhja, mundimi, ripërsëritja e synimeve ekspresive, ngurtësimi në fund ndaj tendencave dominante të viteve 70-të, do të hapnin, pa asnjë pengesë, portat e një poetike të re, e shënuar ndoshta nga ajo çkishte lënë poeti T.S.Eliot në vitin 1917: poeti jeton në tradita dhe duhet tu përmbahet atyre. Ndryshimi paraqitej gjithashtu, si një prezantim i ri i një dinamike intime të poezisë bashkëkohore. Nuk është e çuditshme dhe as e rastësishme, në këtë sens, kur Hose Luis Garsia Martin përfundon dokumentimin narrativ të viteve 80-të duke paralajmëruar ardhjen e një plejade të rinj poetësh nga furra e artistëve, duke zbuluar lodhjen e vazhdueshme të poezisë me eksperiencë.
Ky tip shpjegimi riprodhon një skemë narrative fortësisht të rrënjëzuar në një konceptim autonom të letërsisë, që kërkon të bëjë më pak të hidhur, atëherë kur nuk përjashton krejtësisht gjithçka që është e huaj për zhargonin letrar. Harrohet, p.sh., që ky ndryshim poetik vinte si rrjedhojë e ndryshimit të shoqërisë spanjolle, në një periudhë tranzicioni ku - kush kujton - mungesa e iluzioneve i ofroi shumë shpjegime refuzimit. Ashtu siç harrohet edhe ndryshimi që po kryhej në një këndvështrim më të gjerë, në të ashtuquajturën kulturë oksidentale, pas falimentimit të impulseve revolucionare të viteve 60-të. Që simptomat e para të këtij ndryshimi të ishin mosbesimi në të ardhmen dhe nevoja për të rikuperuar të kaluarën; apo njëra nga konsekuencat e para të ishte kjo që, në mënyrë paradoksale, u kualifikua si revolucion konservator, janë diçka më shumë se fakte të jashtëm, për kë nuk mbetet i kënaqur me shpjegimet letrare; për kë, në fund, kupton, që natyra dhe sensi i atij ndryshimi në panoramën poetike spanjolle të viteve 80-të nuk mund të kuptohet në rezultatet e debatit vetëm estetik, po edhe ideologjik të asaj periudhe.

 
*II
*
Postmodernizëm qe terminologjia që prezantoi natyrën dhe sensin e këtij debati. Pas kësaj terminologjie, padyshim e dykuptimtë, u shfaq një fenomen kompleks: kritika ndaj modernes si bërthamë e ndërgjegjësisë së ndërrimit të epokës. Nuk bëhet fjalë, pra, për një përcaktim kohor, për një periudhë historike dhe as për një tendencë me karakteristika të veçanta, po të një rishikimi, të një mënyre të ndryshme për të konceptuar programin e modernizmit e shprehur me termin refuzues apo të dëshirës për tu ripërcaktuar. Si ka thënë Niklas Luhmann, debatit postmodern duhet ti njohim të paktën një meritë: nxorri në dritë se shoqëria moderne kishte humbur besimin në korrektësinë e shpjegimit të vetvetes. Dhe është tamam këtu, në pozicionet e ndryshme që u morën më vonë, në lidhje me këtë debat, ku duket se ndryshimi i viteve 80-të nuk ishte as univok dhe as homogjen.
Sigurisht propozimi i formuluar nga këta poetë gjeti çelësat e portave ku u formua gjithë diskutimi poetik i modernizmit: të grupuarit dhe të referuarit në vetvete, dëshira e madhe për thjeshtësi dhe autonomi, origjinaliteti dhe novacioni.
Në fillim të gjithë koinçidojnë në heqjen dorë nga poezia e shkruar vetëm me idenë e poezisë, d.m.th., e konceptuar si një problem stili dhe e vendosur në një distancë maksimale nga fjalori i jetës së përditshme. Megjithëse është e qartë, sipas meje, si fillim kemi mënyra të ndryshme, që bazohen në konceptime të ndryshme të raporteve të secilit me traditën.
Nga njëra anë gjejmë ata poetë, për të cilët kthimi në traditë, para së gjithash, është kthimi në institucion dhe rregull. Duke certifikuar falimentimin e avangardës, nënvizojnë karakterin detyrues dhe normativ të traditës dhe mbi të gjitha rezistencën konsekutive ndaj të resë. Tradita është për ta një ndjenjë besimi, sigurie dhe soliditeti.
Poetë të tjerë, në të kundërt, kërkojnë të konvertojnë këtë kthim në traditë, me një udhëtim vajtje-ardhje. Kërkojnë të shkojnë më tej modernizmit, duke zbuluar instabilitetin e brendshëm të tij, dhe duke eksperimentuar një rrugëdalje. Nga ky këndvështrim, n.q.s. modernizëm është emri me të cilin kemi quajtur këtë rrymë mendimi që kërkon të përjashtojë nga arti atë çka nuk është e tij, postmodernizmi duhet të jetë, siç është shprehur Steven Condor- intensifikimi dekonstruktiv i kësaj logjike moderne që guxon atje ku shfaqen binarët ekstrem: pastërti-jopastërti, mbledhje-teatralitet, traditë-e re, publik-privat
N.q.s. të parët vënë theksin mbi humbjen dhe nostalgjinë (nga këto progresi elegjiak dhe ngushëllimi melankolik), të dytët do ta kthejnë këtë takim me traditën në një eksperiencë rritjeje dhe pasurimi. Nuk ka dyshim që Luis Garsia Montero favorizoi qysh në fillim opsionin e dytë.

*Shqipëroi Ben Meçe*

----------

